# want hogue grips...do i need to replace with different screws?



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

for those of you that have the rubber wrap arounds, do you replace the screws with new screws? or use the old ones?


thanks!

john


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

What is a rubber wrap around?

All Hogue revolver grips I have purchased had mounting hardware included.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

TOF said:


> What is a rubber wrap around?
> 
> All Hogue revolver grips I have purchased had mounting hardware included.


I think I've use up all my smart a*..well..I've been goofy enough this week in threads..So I'll leave this one be.

Anyway...if you're getting a Hogue set they usually have the screws but the original ones will usually work unless there are thickness issues then you will need those new screws :smt023


----------



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

thank you sir! my main concern was i bought some, didn't know if it came with hardware, and didn't know if the grips were gonna be thicker where it'll need new screws! but thanks! got it from CDNN!


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> I think I've use up all my smart a*..well..I've been goofy enough this week in threads..So I'll leave this one be.
> 
> Anyway...if you're getting a Hogue set they usually have the screws but the original ones will usually work unless there are thickness issues then you will need those new screws :smt023


Chicken!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

You will not find a much better lead DJ. :anim_lol:

tumbleweed


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> I think I've use up all my smart a*..well..I've been goofy enough this week in threads..So I'll leave this one be.


As TOF said....COWARD!:anim_lol:


----------

